# Funny - or sell out move?



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

[video=youtube;L5ThWzuKyqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ThWzuKyqU[/video]

Should start popping up on TV next Monday.

Amusing, or selling out?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Cute and somewhat amusing but the first thought that came to my mind was "That's unfortunate"... I kinda understand if an up and coming band is trying to break into the industry by doing commercials. I really never thought Rush would need to go there but I guess they can do what they want, After all, it's theirs (I hope) to do with what they want. I guess Neil needs a new beemer!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

considering how much piracy there is these days, i see nothing wrong with music being used in commercials. they gotta make money somehow.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I will never understand people crying sellout. Why is it ok for musicians to charge for concert tickets, CDs and merchandise, but not to accept money from advertising or other forms of media?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I got over the sellout thing when Nike used Revolution to flog sneakers. I fugure that as long as the music is original and intact, it's just a cultural statement and doesn't do any disservice to the artist or the song in my opinion. However, substituting cheesy lyrics and embedding them into a contrived pop arrangement (read: Mini Wheats) is a monument to the lack of creativity in the ad industry and banal expectations on the part of the hack executive that approved it.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

agreed with the above 2 posts.

IMHO, selling out would be more along the lines of a heavy metal band accepting money to write a poppy jingle for a barbie commercial


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I myself didn't think it was a sell-out, I just put that out there to spare the thread from the inevitable "ahh man, I _used_ to respect those guys..." 

One of their road managers sent me the link and made the comment that they'll be expecting all sorts of "sell-out" comments (mainly from people who don't buy their albums to begin with...) Their fans are apparently pretty possessive.

I thought it was funny - but was disappointed to see the dude on the street make peace signs with his hands rather than raising the horns. I did like the little stick toss and catch the driver pulls off though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm with you fellers....


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Holy crap, that's me! I love Rush & drive a Passat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

dang! where's the 'like' button when you want to hit it eight times!!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i can't stand rush, but i'm all for musicians getting paid for their work


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! That was great.
I especially liked the stick toss too.

I agree, no sell out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That ad will introduce more folks to Rush than repel them. This is good for the band and for the industry, not too mention established fans who want their favourites to continue. There's nothing wrong with this.

A band with the pre-exsting success of Rush isn't selling out, they're not taking advantage, they're making a sound business decision that creates new fans, sells more recordings, fills more concert seats, and continues their appeal. They're not supporting some lunatic scheme. They also *might* not be benefiting financially from this as *some* artists will have such income redirected to some cause or another.

My only negative observation is the song Fly By Night, which isn't a great description of the company. Closer To The Heart might have been more accurate.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What? Was that Dave Grohl in front of the car?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're finally using good music for commercials and people cry sell out?


It's about frigging time.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Squirrel Everett?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

to me, it's only sell-out if it's the first time someone uses their art in a blatantly commercial way AFTER branding themselves as rebel, anti-corporartion, or non-conformist. someone like rush? their music requires too much intelligence to consider them any kind of sell out. they were never about that stuff anyhow.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWTgwvh4v1w

Sorry for the link, but I couldn't get the Insert Video function to work...Eddie Money hawking a travel agency!
-Mikey


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

eddie money always was pop. you cant be a pop star sell out. it's like a hershey bar, it's not chocolate flavored. it IS chocolate


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever you do, you can't accuse the marketing folks at VW of bad taste in music. I recall an older ad where they used some German minimalist electro-op tune (was it Da-Da-Da-Da ?). And more recently, they used a Nick Drake tune for that spot where the couple in the car do a moonlight drive along a river. I'm sure one day Bjork will do a spot for them.

A couple, who lived next door to my college room-mate and I while they were attending National Theatre School, became friends and went on to respectable careers in Canadian theatre and TV. He ended up doing a Volkswagon ad. When I caught up with his wife some years later when she was in town at the NAC, the topic came up, and she mentioned that the phrase "It's a Passat" had basically paid for their home on the beaches in Cabbagetown.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Whatever you do, you can't accuse the marketing folks at VW of bad taste in music. I recall an older ad where they used some German minimalist electro-op tune (was it Da-Da-Da-Da ?). And more recently, they used a Nick Drake tune for that spot where the couple in the car do a moonlight drive along a river. I'm sure one day Bjork will do a spot for them.


For sure they've got killer ad teams. This is still my favourite VW ad:

[video=youtube;R55e-uHQna0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This one - at least in the English version we saw here - was always my favourite.
[video=youtube;h3ubFpmdlus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3ubFpmdlus[/video]


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Apparently it's not the first commercial to use a Rush song...google pointed me to one from Pepsi from a couple of years ago. I tend to agree with what other have said - they own it, let them sell it as they wish; and I also consider it advertising for themselves as well...getting their music out to the public, especially a younger generation who (let's face it) are probably not familiar with Rush.

As someone else mentioned, I'd change my tune if they started writing "jingles" explicitly for commercial purposes. The Neil Peart doing the Hockey Night in Canada theme was border line...he appears to be a true hockey fan, so I'll let that one pass 

They're also pretty cool for adopting pop culture on their own:
[video=youtube_share;Eh_9NY56Sxw]http://youtu.be/Eh_9NY56Sxw[/video]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Love it! All the power (windows) to em! Hope it brings em more fans.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

ole has purchased Core Music, the 40-year home of Rush's music publishing, and will manage the music publishing affairs of the band for the foreseeable future.

Says ole Chairman and CEO Robert Ott, "ole is very honored to have been chosen by Rush to manage their incredible living legacy and to be a partner in their ongoing creative journey in music publishing. ole looks forward to working hard to ensure that Rush's music continues to find new and wider audiences."

Geddy Lee, singer/bassist of Rush, said, "We are pleased with the news of Core Music's deal with ole and happy that our publishing will be handled by a Canadian company with worldwide expertise."
"With the changing times in the music business, the responsibilities of a publisher have become much more complex. This deal will allow me to devote my time and energy to managing the live touring and recording aspects of Rush's ongoing career," said Ray Danniels, President of SRO/Anthem and Rush's longtime and only Manager.

As part of the ole-Core deal, Pegi Cecconi, who has overseen the administration of Core Music since inception, will continue to work full-time at the management and label home of Rush, SRO/ANTHEM, but will also take on a consulting role with ole in regards to the vast Rush catalogue.

The terms of the deal were not disclosed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I try to play the OP clip it says "This video is private".

Maybe it's the firewall in this hotel.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The original post was a VW ad with Fly By Night from a couple years ago. It probably shows as private now as it was a link from before the ad ran nationally.

When I got the press release for the new ole deal, it made me think we'll be getting some more Rush snippets in the future in TV shows, movies, etc. Good for them for finding new ways to get by without the benefit of folks buying albums. 

See if this link works for you.

[video=youtube;EGls1vVq0Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=EGls1vVq0Dg[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> The original post was a VW ad with Fly By Night from a couple years ago. It probably shows as private now as it was a link from before the ad ran nationally.
> 
> When I got the press release for the new ole deal, it made me think we'll be getting some more Rush snippets in the future in TV shows, movies, etc. Good for them for finding new ways to get by without the benefit of folks buying albums.
> 
> ...



That worked, thanks.

As for selling out, it _is _a business after all.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I would sell it all!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://blog.sfgate.com/thebigevent/...correctly-predict-a-google-controlled-future/

Also - not sure if the band will be in North Bay next week, but they'll be receiving honorary degrees from Nipissing University.

http://www.nipissingu.ca/about-us/newsroom/Pages/Nipissing-announces-2014-honorary-degrees.aspx


----------

